# Taking up running?



## Lizzzie (May 23, 2011)

I'm a long distance walker. I have many K behind me on Alpine terrain with 10 kilos on my back. 

Running though, that's different. About a minute in  and I've got a stitch, or the very idea of breathing is painful, or my lungs hurt or I'm just feeling generally bad. Panting, panting. How do people DO it? 

Trouble is, now that I've got a small sprog, the usual summer roughing-it in the Alps is probably a no-goer. And as soon as she gets too heavy (not yet - yay!) a whole day racking up the miles with her strapped to me in the Peak District is off the cards for a bit, too. Or at least, 'special occasions only'.

What IS possible, however, is smaller excursions while hubby watches baby - so it seems like a good time to run that marathon (everybody has a book inside them to write, and everyone has a marathon to run).  But to be fair, I'd like to be able to run 3k soon, then maybe 10k......

.....but where do you START???? Honestly, I tried it a couple of years ago and I was RUBBISH.....the advice books say that you should be able to comfortable talk while running..... WHAT??????  Is this even POSSIBLE?

Please, someone tell me what to do.


----------



## Copepod (May 23, 2011)

Two couples I know take part in Parkruns - free 5km runs on Saturday mornings, gradually spreading across England, Scotland & Wales. One couple has 2 daughters, so dad looks after girls so they can see their mum run; other couple has a daughter and a son, so parents alternate. See http://www.parkrun.com/home

Race for Life has some helpful training schedules online, obviously aimed at women doing their 5km or 10km runs. see http://www.raceforlife.org/health-and-training/training.aspx

You don't have to start by running the whole way - alternating running and walking is a good start. 

Also, I find orienteering a more interesting way of making myself run usually 5 to 8km, broken down into lots of legs between control points. Many clubs run CATI (come and try it) events and club nights - see http://www.britishorienteering.org.uk/page/find_a_club to find your nearest club. I have often minded friends' children ast orienteering races, which have a range of courses suitable for all ages and experience, before they were old enough to compete or shadowed them once they were old enough.


----------



## lucy123 (May 24, 2011)

Hi - I can probably give some advice here from personal experience! In June, I honestly struggled walking a fair distance - I could do it, but my legs ached and I was tired. I then was diagnosed with diabetes, and shortly afterwards my sil was diagnosed with breast cancer and had to have a double mastectomy at a young age. 

I then saw something for race for life and thought I have to do this - and I will run it all - no walking allowed for me. It seemed a bit of a pipe dream at the time, but it really did motivate me.

I started off running to a lampost and then walking three lamposts and then built it up. I then started running around a block and counting how many times I had to stop and walk, and the next time I ran it, I had to do it with one less stop. I then started to time myself to get my speed up. 

There is a technique to the breathing - and I was like you- it hurt to breathe - but I was then taught to breathe in as far as possible and hold it and then breathe out when the run started to hurt, and it did work! It took about a month to get the breathing right - and even now sometimes I get it wrong.

Eventually I bought a sat nav watch (not required) and this was useful to see how far i had run each time - it was quite surprising how quickly the distance built up.

I also received loads of advice and encouragement from Northerner which kept me going.

Just one thing - I still have a day when I have an occasional bad run - one I don't enjoy and find hard - but generally now I can say I actually enjoy running - never thought I would say that.

I have just completed my 5k run and managed to collect ?210 for the charity too.

Could you possibly enter a race for life? this may motivate you to keep up the training? They are fantastic fun, and even if you ran half of it - you would be among friends.

Oh - one important thing - you must invest in a good pair of running shoes!

Good luck and let us know how you get on!  Now - go find that first lampost!


----------



## Mark T (May 24, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> ...There is a technique to the breathing - and I was like you- it hurt to breathe - but I was then taught to breathe in as far as possible and hold it and then breathe out when the run started to hurt, and it did work! It took about a month to get the breathing right - and even now sometimes I get it wrong...


When I'm on a face paced walk I occasionally switch to using the breathing technique taught to my wife for use in child birth  It's not too dissimilar to the above.


----------



## HelenM (May 24, 2011)

Like Lisa, I used the lampost technique when I first started running . There are also lots of people that seem to have found this a good plan
http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml
and here are some podcasts of the plan on the NHS site!
http://www.nhs.uk/Tools/Pages/couch-5K-running-plan.aspx

It's definitely a good idea to have a race/fun run scheduled to motivate you.
I agree with Copepod about orienteeing.
When my children were young (though not  quite as young as yours) we used to orienteer a lot. Both OH and I  used to take part, but the beauty of orienteering is that you can have different start times, one early, one late so one of you can 'babysit' or take the children round a string course. As they get older they can take part by themselves. It's great for fostering independence. 
 Although I  do a fair bit of running on roads now, I still prefer running on footpaths and through woodland.


----------



## rhall92380 (May 26, 2011)

When I started running I used to find my chest getting tight quite quickly. I was advised to erun slower. It worked. I found I could run much further, and built up the distance then pace. 

Richard


----------



## Lizzzie (May 27, 2011)

thanks guys.

Pulled abdo muscles yesterday so no running for me yet, but that makes it much more believable it might be possible.  So basically: small lamp-post sized bites @first, run slowly and concentrate on breathing.

Will be reading up and putting it into practise soon......


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2011)

Lizzzie said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> Pulled abdo muscles yesterday so no running for me yet, but that makes it much more believable it might be possible.  So basically: small lamp-post sized bites @first, run slowly and concentrate on breathing.
> 
> Will be reading up and putting it into practise soon......



Something to bear in mind is that the first few hundred yards of any run are difficult and painful as your body gets warmed up to the extra stresses you are asking of it - your lungs need to get the oxygen in to start powering your muscles and your heart needs to get up to speed to pump the oxygen to where it's needed. I've been running for decades and it still takes quite an effort in those first few minutes! As you get into a good breathing rhythm it becomes easier. Good luck!


----------

